# Barbados Cross Question



## TylerWaugh (May 18, 2015)

If I breed a ram barbados to wool breed sheep.

Will the babies still be a "shearable" breed, the kids love to come to the farm on shearing day to watch and I don't want sheep that drop their fur before they can be sheared.

I love how the barbados look.


----------



## mysunwolf (May 18, 2015)

You can certainly shear the crosses, but the wool will essentially be considered trash (not useful for spinning). The hair sheep fibers in the field will also contaminate the wool crop. Your shearer may not like you very much either as I hear it is more difficult to shear a cross. I am going through the same thing right now, crossing a wool ram over my Katahdins. You may also get sheep that partially shed out, especially around the face, neck, belly, and legs, but that need to be shorn on their backs. Unless there is something other than color you are trying to breed into the flock, I would consider sticking with breeding wool sheep to wool sheep.


----------



## TylerWaugh (May 18, 2015)

So I should just castrate him if I want him?

Will a castrated ram grow horns properly?


----------



## purplequeenvt (May 18, 2015)

We had a Dorper/Border Leicester (hair/wool) cross ram a few years ago. He retained most of his short fleece, but shed out his belly and neck wool. His daughter who is a 1/4 each Dorper/Border Leicester/Friesian/Shetland sheds the same way.


----------

